# Hello From Dallas!



## MrNightmare (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi everyone! Want to introduce myself, I'm a Haunter from Dallas, TX area and look forward to getting to know everyone and learning new ideas as well as share mine


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Mr Nightmare!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome MrNightmare! I hope you enjoy the forum. Cool name


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome, I have only been here a few days myself, but Its a great forum. What Haunt are you with?
Im in dallas also I took over as director for Screams two years ago.


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello and welcome Mr. nightmare!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum MrNightmare


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the forum! Hope to see some of your stuff!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Nightmare! Glad to have you join us!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome MrNightmare!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and have fun


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah..more north Texas haunters.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Greetings and welcome. This is a really great place. Great group of people, and lot's of creativity flows through the veins here.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We have some great times in Dallas. We'll let you know the next time we get together.


----------

